# Welche Fische bei 8m³?



## Shiva88 (19. Jan. 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich bin die Jacky, komme aus Nordthüringen und bin neu hier.

Wir wollen uns dieses Jahr unseren ersten Teich bauen.

Er soll ca. 8 m³ beinhalten und 1,5 m tief werden.

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, welche Fische wir einsetzen können.

Auf Regenbogenelritzen möchten wir nicht verzichten, ich würde aber auch gerne noch 5 Butterfly-Koi einsetzen 

Was meint ihr dazu und welche Fische würden sich ersatzweise anbiete?

Gruß Jacky


----------



## Nori (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Felche Fische bei 8m³?*

Ich werf hier einfach die Formel in die Runde - nur mal grob zur Orientierung.
Bei Koi sollte es so aussehen:
10.000 Liter Grundgröße + 1000 Liter pro Koi
Manche bleiben auch darunter - kommt auch etwas auf die "Beckenform" an.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Shiva88 (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Felche Fische bei 8m³?*

Das mit den 1000 Liter pro Koi hab ich auch schon gelesen.
Aber 10.000 Liter von vornherein 

Was könnt ihr mir denn noch so empfehlen an schönen Schwarm-Fischen?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## Christine (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Felche Fische bei 8m³?*

Hallo,

guck doch mal bei den __ Shubunkin und Sarasa-Goldfischen. (Klick mal auf das grün unterstrichene...)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Felche Fische bei 8m³?*

Hi Jacky,

wie Nori schon schrieb rechnet man pro Koi min 1000l (wenn ne auf Koihaltung ausgelegte Filteranlage mit im Teich eingebaut ist) ohne angepaßte Filteranlage min. 5000l.

Sich mit Fischbesatz zu befassen hat aber noch was Zeit. Der Teich sollte nach Fertigstellung und Befüllung möglichst erst mal ein paar Monate ohne Fische bleiben (wenn es kein steriler Koiteich werden soll), damit sich erst mal eine stabile Teichbiologie aufbauen kann. 
 Es hängt auch davon ab wie der Teich aussieht wenn er mal fertig ist für welche Fischarten er ein geeignetes Biotop bildet. Regenbogenelritzen sind wie __ Gründling, __ Elritze, __ Schneider, __ Steinbeißer, __ Bachschmerle Bewohner von meißt steinigen Böden (Kiesbodenbewohner) und sollten solchen auch vorfinden da sie Kieslaicher sind, Koi sind eherBewohner von weichen Untergründen wo sie drinne gründeln können - ein Koi könnte einen schlanken Kleinfisch wie die Regenbogenelrite früher oder später später auch mal als Futter ansehen

MfG Frank


----------



## Shiva88 (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Felche Fische bei 8m³?*

Fühlen sich Koiauch mit den Shubinkin wohl?
Bzw. werden die auch zu einem Schwarm, wenn man zb. nur drei Koi aber noch fünf Shubinkin hat, oder leben die nur "nebeneinander"?

Gruß Jacky


----------



## Shiva88 (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische bei 8m³?*

hallo __ knoblauchkröte,

meinst du im ernst, das ein Koi so schnell ist, dass er eine __ Regenbogenelritze fressen kann 


Gruß Jacky

Karpfen (Koi) haben ein sehr großes Maul, können auch ganz schön flink sein und fressen auch mal kleine Fische wenn sie diese erwischen können - das machen jeder großen "Friedfisch"  Beim Angeln hatte ich schon ein paar Karpfenbisse auf Köderfisch (u.a 10cm Döbelchen). Beim Grundangeln ja nicht unbedingt verwunderlich aber auch beim Spinnfischen hatten sich schon welche den toten Fisch eingesaugt

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische bei 8m³?*

Hallo Jacky,

Werner (wp-3d), der Regenbogenelritzen seit Jahren erfolgreich züchtet, hat  diese  auch im Koiteich. Und seine Koi sind groß genug, um die einzuatmen. Tun sie aber nicht. Die kleinen sind nämlich sehr schnell.

Aber Dein Teich wird - wie von meinen Vorschreibern schon erwähnt - mit nur 1,50 Tiefe und vielleicht 8000 l nicht  unbedingt geeignet für Koi. Zumal die rechnerischen Wassermengen meist nach dem Befüllen  nach unten korrigiert werden müssen.


----------



## Nori (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische bei 8m³?*

Ich möchte auch noch auf etwas hinweisen, was im Vorfeld angesprochen gehört.
Obige "angepasste Filteranlage" ist mit Sicherheit kein Druckfilter (und weiter nichts). Koi verlangen durch das Füttern nach einem größeren technischen Aufwand. Hier sollte dann eine Vorfiltrierung (etwa durch einen Siebbogenfilter) vorhanden sein, eine ausreichende mechanische Abscheidung und letztlich noch eine Bio-Abteilung.
Es nützt wenig einen Filter zu installieren, der für ein paar Goldis, __ Moderlieschen oder __ Shubunkin ausreicht, der aber bei Koibesatz sofort an seine Grenzen stößt und alle 2-3 Tage eine Reinigung notwendig wird, bei der jedesmal sämtliche Biologie, sofern vorhanden, gekillt wird.
Koihaltung und nur irgendwo ein schwarzes Kästchen aufstellen funzt nicht.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Shiva88 (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische bei 8m³?*

hallo Blumelse,

wir waren letztes Jahr in Zella-Mehlis in diesen Riesen-Aquarium und die hatten draußen auch koi, die sie auch draußen lassen. Da haben wir uns mit dem Unterhalten, der für die Außenanlage zuständig ist und der hat gesagt, dass die 80 cm! Becken reichen, weil sie den Bachlauf laufen lassen. Da mir das aber zu unsicher ist, machen wir 1,50 m.

also dürfte doch wenigstens die tiefe reichen, oder?

ich meine ein bis zwei Meter können wir bestimmt noch in die Breite gehen, sodass wir auf ca. 10.000 Liter kommen müssten


----------



## Shiva88 (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische bei 8m³?*

Hallo Nori,

ich Frage mich immer, warum - sagen wir mal 5 Koi - mehr iltertechnik brauchen als 20 Goldfische. Man füttert beide Arten und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, das ein paar Koi mehr oder anderen Dreck machen als viele Goldfische???


----------



## Christine (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische bei 8m³?*

Hallo Jacky,

also - die Kenntnisse der Fachleute in diesen Riesenschauaquarien in Ehren - aber wenn da ein Fisch hops geht, wird er weggeräumt und weiter geht es im Tagesgeschäft. Zumal die Filteranlagen, die in solchen Häusern im Hintergrund arbeiten für den Privatmann kaum erschwinglich sind.

Vielleicht schaust Du erstmal hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24374 und kannst Dich ja mal in der Koi-Rubrik umschauen. Wenn man die Beiträge durcharbeitet, wird einem schnell klar: Je kleiner der Koi-Teich, desto größer die Probleme. Und dann schau Dich auch gleich bei den Filteranlagen um.


----------



## Shiva88 (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische bei 8m³?*

Hallo Blumenelse,

ich denke mal, dass ich mich dann wohl oder übel, mit dem Gedanken "anfeunden" muss keine wunderschönen Butterfly-Koi zu haben


----------



## Nori (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische bei 8m³?*

Mein Teich besteht seit Jahren - ich hab auch nur Goldis - füttern tu ich die normalerweise nicht.
Ich (bzw. meine Eltern) haben heuer angefangen den Fischen ein paar "Leckerlis" reinzuwerfen.
Mittlerweile ist ein feste Einrichtung daraus geworden - die Fische versammeln sich pünktlich und warten auf ihr Futter.
Aber es ist mit Sicherheit nicht deren Tagesbedarf was sie hier bekommen - das finden sie im Teich.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Springmaus (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische bei 8m³?*

@Shiva88

Hallo,

schau Dir mal Bilder von Shubis an.

Dann wirst du feststellen das es wünderschöne Exemplare gibt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Felche Fische bei 8m³?*



Shiva88 schrieb:


> Fühlen sich Koiauch mit den Shubinkin wohl?
> Bzw. werden die auch zu einem Schwarm, wenn man zb. nur drei Koi aber noch fünf Shubinkin hat, oder leben die nur "nebeneinander"?
> 
> Gruß Jacky




Hi,

eine gemischte Gruppe (Schwarmfische gibt es im Süßwasser keine) bildet sich unter sich ähnlich sehende Fische bei vermeindlicher Gefahr schon mal aus. Allerdings löst sich das aber meißt auch schnell wieder, vor allem dann wenn sich der Größenunterschied zwischen den Arten bemerkbar macht.

Zu der Filterleistung: Die Menge "Dreck" die ein Fisch macht hängt mit seinem Volumen (Gewicht) zusammen. Ein schwerer Fisch braucht mehr Futter (auch mehr Sauerstoff*) und produziert folglicherweise auch mehr Abfall. Wenn man das Gewicht von einem 30cm __ Goldfisch mit den eines 30cm Koi vergleicht ist dieser ca. 3x so schwer, bei der doppelten Größe dann schon ca 8-10x (und mit 60cm ist ein Koi noch lange net ausgewachsen)

* das vergessen viele Teichfischbesitzer wenn es nach einen harten Winter plötzlich viele tote Fische unterm Eis gibt und es dann heißt: Ging doch jahrelang problemlos. Ist ja auch klar, als die Fische noch wesentlich kleiner/leichter waren brauchten sie weniger Sauerstoff um ihren Stoffwechsel aufrecht zu erhalten, nach ein paar Jahren brauchen sie aber deutlich mehr da sie viel mehr wiegen, der Sauerstoffgehalt im Teichwasser bleibt aber unterm Eis weiter gleich, ist also schneller verbraucht. Nach solchen Teichumkippen werden dann aber meißt immer noch ein paar kleine Goldis gefunden die überlebt haben


----------



## Joerg (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische bei 8m³?*

Hallo Jacky,

hör auf die Hinweise. 
Ansonsten wirst du sehr sehr viel Arbeit haben, den verfressenen Koi auch ein angemessenes Zuhause bieten zu können.
Ich kann Frank nur zustimmen, die Menge an Futter was die wegputzen ist enorm. 
Daraus ergeben sich dann Belastungen für den Teich, die Wasserwerte und den Filter, die kaum in den Griff zu bekommen sind.

Aus meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen würde ich in solch einen Teich auch keine Goldfische mehr einsetzen. 
Haben die ausreichend Nahrung und Platz, gehn die Hormone mit ihnen durch.  __ Shubunkin sind auch schön bunt und möglicherweise besser geeignet.

Mach den Teich so tief wie möglich, das zusätzliche Volumen vermindert Schwankungen in den Wasserwerten.


----------



## Shiva88 (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische bei 8m³?*

Hallo und vielen Dank für die vielen Ratschläge 

nach langem hin und her haben wir uns nun entschieden __ Shubunkin und Sarasa zu nehmen (neben den Regenbogenelritzen). 

Aber eine Frage hätte ich da noch:

Wie viele?


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische bei 8m³?*

Moin Jacky,
wir haben Sarasa und __ Shubunkin im Teich, vor 3 Jahren eingesetzt.
Damals waren es: 3 große Shubunkin und 4 Sarasa.
Es wurde gehochzeitet auf Teufel komm' raus!
Zum TT 2010 bekamen wir dann GsD einen Sonnenbarsch geschenkt, 
in 2011 vergesellschaften wir dazu einen zweiten, männlichen Sonnenbarsch.
2010 blieben ca. 20 Sarasa- und Shubunkin-Jungfische übrig,
2011 blieben vll.. 5 übrig.
Der __ Reiher hat mittlerweile auch schon einige Male zugeschlagen.
Es sind immer noch reichlich Sarasa und Shubunkin da, kommenden Sommer werden wir wohl einige Fische hergeben, am liebsten weibliche Fische 

Wenn ihr sicherstellen könnt, daß ihr nur männliche ODER  NUR  weibliche Fische einsetzt, dann ist die Anzahl mit 7 - 10 zu beziffern. Vll. habt ihr ja Freunde, die ebenfalls ihre Sarasa- und Shubunkin-Population trennen wollen... einer kriegt dann die männlichen, der andere die weiblichen Fische
Wir werden die Laichzeit dazu nutzen, die Geschlechter zu trennen.


----------



## Shiva88 (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische bei 8m³?*

Guten Morgen Eva-maria,

meinst du mit 7-10 von Sarasa und __ Shubunkin oder insgesamt 7 - 10 ?


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische bei 8m³?*

Hi Jacky,
7 - 10 *gleichgeschlechtliche* kann man dann schon einsetzen pro Art. Dann aber bitte bei diesem Geschlecht auch bleiben, wenn es an die andere Art geht. Sarasa und __ Shubunkin, da beide "Edel-Goldfischarten", kreuzen sich nämlich durchaus!
Wenn man nicht sicher weiß, was man da einsetzt, würde ich mit kleiner Anzahl anfangen... so wie wir es auch gemacht haben. 
Wir werden 2 weibliche Fische rausholen, je 1 Sarasa und 1 Shubunkin und sie herschenken an Freunde. Zumindest sind dann von den adulten Fischen nur noch männliche Stücke im Teich.


----------



## Joerg (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische bei 8m³?*

Hi Jacky,
das mit den gleichgeschlechtlichen ist eine gute Idee - meist kann sie nicht einhalten werden.
Dann sind es jedes Frühjahr deutlich mehr und irgendwann sind es dir zu viel.
Ich habe am Ende jedes Jahr 50 Goldfische an Bekannt verschenkt. 
Den kleinen süßen sieht man nicht an welches Geschlecht die haben und 1 Jahr später sind die soweit. 

Das größte Problem dabei sind die Halter. Die armen habe ja Hunger rhalso wird ordentlich gefüttert.
Die Bedingungen für den Nachwuchs sind dann optimal und viele kommen durch.


----------



## Nori (21. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische bei 8m³?*

..vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich die Goldis normalerweise nicht füttere - jedenfalls hab ich absolut kein Problem mit der Vermehrung - auch ohne Sonnenbarsch!
Platz für doppelt soviel Goldis wäre da aber es sind immer zwischen 35 und 50 Stck zu sehen (weiss nicht ob es da auch ne "Dunkelziffer" gibt?!) 

Gruß Nori


----------



## pema (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische bei 8m³?*

Hallo,
mal 'ne prinzipielle Frage: Karpfen sind doch keine Schwarmfische - soweit ich weiß
Wenn ich einen einzelnen Koikarpfen halte...leidet der dann?

petra


----------



## Joerg (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische bei 8m³?*

Hi Petra,
es sind keine Schwarmfische, aber in einer Gruppe sollten sie sich wohler fühlen.


----------



## Digicat (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische bei 8m³?*

Servus Petra

Ein Koi will auch Gesellschaft 

Einzelhaft tut niemanden gut 

Auch wenn mehrere Arten im Teich schwimmen ...


----------



## pema (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische bei 8m³?*

Hi,

ich hatte ja auch nicht vor, mir einen Koi anzuschaffen. Ich weiß nur noch aus meiner Aquarianerzeit, dass unterschiedliche Fischarten nicht viel miteinander anfagen können und das es sehr wohl Fische gibt, die sich als Einzelindividuum wesentlich besser fühlen, als mit gleichartiger Gesellschaft. Allerdings waren das in erster Linie __ Barsche - keine Friedfische.

petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische bei 8m³?*

Hi Petra,

das kommt ganz auf die Größe an. Junge Karpfen sind geselliger als ältere. Zum Einzelgänger werden Karpfen erst wenn sie richtige kapitale Brocken geworden sind und keine natürlichen Feinde mehr fürchten müssen. Jüngere Friedfische fühlen sich in größeren Gruppen halt sicherer, weil ein Räuber sich nicht direkt auf einen bestimmten Beutefisch in der Gruppe einschießen kann

Übrigens, die Fische im "Tropen"Aquarium die immer als "__ Barsche" bezeichnet werden sind keine Barsche, das sind Buntbarsche (Cichlidae), die haben mit den Barschen (Percidae) nichts zu tun

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (24. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische bei 8m³?*

o.k.
dann meinte ich Buntbarsche

petra


----------



## Bebel (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Welche Fische bei 8m³?*

Hi

Ob Sarasa, __ Shubunkin oder Goldi ich würde keinen davon freiwillig nochmal in meinen Teich setzen, obwohl ich besonders die Shubunkin sehr hübsch finde. Leider habe ich noch reichlich davon im Teich - trotz __ Reiher. 

Die vermehren sich unter günstigen Umständen wie die __ Fliegen. Ich habe mehr Freude an den Orfen, die sind zwar nicht so farbenfroh wie die Shubunkin, werden nicht "zahm" - die gibt es nur in gold und blau, sind aber auch nicht so vermehrungsfreudig, sind sehr lebendig und unempfindlich.

Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall immer wieder für Orfen entscheiden!

LG Bebel


----------

